# My 3 LaMancha's / Show Conformation??



## fanov8 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys!  I posted pics of my little ones a few months ago.  Just thought I would update with a few new pics.  They are soooo very spoiled!  Anyhow, everyone had a different opinion on their colors.  Is there anyone that could give me a better idea now on what their colors are called for their registration?  Also, are any of them show quality?  I was thinking that my kids would have a blast doing 4-H with them even if they aren't the best.  But I don't want to send them out with homely looking goats either. In my eyes they are all beautiful but I know that doesn't mean that they meet the standards.  Would love to hear everyones input, you will not hurt my feelings.  I'm still new to goats so anything you can give me will help me learn more!

Daisy - 5 months







Trixie - 6 months 






Billy - 6 months (our scraggly little wether, LOL) He is the sweetest little guy!


----------



## manybirds (Aug 16, 2011)

as long as it's not a huge state fair and the goats r healthy u should be good. i personaly breed and raise rabbits (i show under ARBA shows) and own dairy goats so i know about showing and goats but i don't know about showing goats much. i do know lamancha's should have a slightly more concave face than that but like i said if it's not a sanctioned show or a huge like state fair or valley fair u should be fine. good luck and nice goats!


----------



## freemotion (Aug 16, 2011)

Very pretty goats!  If you edit your title to ask about their show conformation, you'll attract the attention of those who show and get more replies.  I am clueless.  I just love my girls!  I smooch 'em up every day and that is the only prize they get.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 16, 2011)

I am clueless about showing goats as well, but they are very nice looking goats.  Not homely at all.  Even your scraggly little boy. 

I don't know if they are "show" quality, but I would think IMHO your children would have fun experiencing 4H with the sweet goats you have.  It's nice to win but the best part is the journey there.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2011)

I do not know about show standards so I can't help you there.  Does your 4-H have a showmanship class?  They could show in that class and it doesn't matter if the goats are the best, just how well your kids do.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 17, 2011)

Gold, Black, Chamoise.  They look like they're growing out nicely!


----------



## Javamama (Aug 17, 2011)

No idea about colors, but they are beautiful goats! And they good size for so young


----------



## manybirds (Aug 17, 2011)

i think lamancha's can be shown in all colors so it dosn't really matter (unless your just curious)


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Aug 17, 2011)

Really pretty goats..... I still have to get over the no ears but they all look very VERY nice, you can tell they are loved.....


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 17, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> i think lamancha's can be shown in all colors so it dosn't really matter (unless your just curious)


The color doesn't factor into showing, but it does need to be listed on their registration application.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so in love with Trixie. I'm a sucker for solid black goats.


----------



## fanov8 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I've been at work all day and just got back in to see such nice replies!  And thanks for the help on the colors.  I was guessing something like that but I just wanted it to be correct on their registrations.  They are definetely spoiled babies!  I'm not sure about 4-H around here, but I believe it starts at age 8.  My oldest is only 6 so we still have a little while to go.  Thanks again everyone!

Edited to add to the title


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd call them Gold (or tan), black, Chamoise.

As for show quality...There's no reason your kids couldn't have a good time showing them in 4-H. They're not "top of the line" as far as conformation (i.e. you probably wouldn't win the ADGA Nationals with them), but they're not unsound either. I'd say Daisy is the best of the three right now, but they're still growing, so they could get nicer still. They're at that age where they're kind of awkward anyway. The biggest thing I see in your goats is toplines--you want the topline to be flat, sloping downward from the shoulder to the hip so that the goat looks like it's standing uphill. At the moment, your goats are all lacking levelness to the topline (but given their age, they could grow out of it, I've had a lot of them look funny at that age)

You want to see length from the hip bone to the pin bone (the bones to either side of the tailhead), width between the pins, and a rump angle that isn't very steep--these contribute to easy kidding. Your goats have the length and width, but they are rather steep. You want to see that the escutcheon (the arch where the udder sits) is wide and arched (not narrow and coming to a sharp point where the legs meet) so there's lots of room for a big udder--I can't tell from the side photos what that looks like. The legs on your goats all look correct to me. They've got nice heads with correct breed character, nice thin, long necks, and deep bodies. I think they'll grow into fairly nice goats.


----------



## fanov8 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I'd call them Gold (or tan), black, Chamoise.
> 
> As for show quality...There's no reason your kids couldn't have a good time showing them in 4-H. They're not "top of the line" as far as conformation (i.e. you probably wouldn't win the ADGA Nationals with them), but they're not unsound either. I'd say Daisy is the best of the three right now, but they're still growing, so they could get nicer still. They're at that age where they're kind of awkward anyway. The biggest thing I see in your goats is toplines--you want the topline to be flat, sloping downward from the shoulder to the hip so that the goat looks like it's standing uphill. At the moment, your goats are all lacking levelness to the topline (but given their age, they could grow out of it, I've had a lot of them look funny at that age)
> 
> You want to see length from the hip bone to the pin bone (the bones to either side of the tailhead), width between the pins, and a rump angle that isn't very steep--these contribute to easy kidding. Your goats have the length and width, but they are rather steep. You want to see that the escutcheon (the arch where the udder sits) is wide and arched (not narrow and coming to a sharp point where the legs meet) so there's lots of room for a big udder--I can't tell from the side photos what that looks like. The legs on your goats all look correct to me. They've got nice heads with correct breed character, nice thin, long necks, and deep bodies. I think they'll grow into fairly nice goats.


Sorry I'm just replying, it's been a crazy couple of weeks!  Thanks Ariel!  That's the type of info I was looking for!  I didn't get very good pictures since I only had my 5 year old there to hold them for me  I'll give them some more time and then post a few more pics of them along with their "behind" shots!  Thanks for the info!


----------

